# Anyone have a good burbot(ling cod) recipie?



## smokeymofo (Jan 5, 2010)

My bro just cought buckets full(literally) at flaming george res. over the weekend. A couple of years ago I googled it and read some people consider them "poor mans lobster". Not sure if I should smoke them or???


----------



## rstr hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Went to the eelpout festival (eelpout is Minnesotan for bourbot) in Walker, MN years ago and they just cleaned it, cut it into strips, breaded it, and deep fried it. Hard to believe that something so ugly could be tasty, but it was. That's the direction I'd go. I think most of the fish that turn out best smoked are somewhat oily fish (i.e. salmon, trout, whitefish, tulibee) this is a white flaky fish like a walleye or a halibut.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 6, 2010)

That's mainly what we've done with the ones we've had. Chunked them up, dipped in tempura batter and deep fried. Also heard that steamed and served with drawn butter is quite good.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 6, 2010)

dredge in seasoned flour then egg wash then panko, deep fry.


----------



## silverado2100 (Jan 6, 2010)

did you cut the cheeks out of em, there not very wide but there deep. very good. Personally i like to batter in zatterans, beer batter, or a custom mix of drakes/pancake/breadcrumbs/whatever's in the cupboard even crushed potato chips or cheese its are good to.


----------



## meateater (Jan 6, 2010)

I've eaten many of them. Like said before, steam and butter or place in a glass dish, add sliced onion, tomato and a few slices of bacon, salt and pepper. cover with foil and bake. Squeeze some lemon on top and feed your face! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Don't let that green meat freak you out, it turns edible white.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL, yeah I forgot about that, that stuff does have a mossy look about it at first doesn't it!


----------



## gnubee (Jan 6, 2010)

You don't clean Burbot as such, you hang the fish by the head with a sharp hook secured to the fence. Then take two pairs of pliers and pull the skin off like a sock. about fully 1/2 of the fish is waste. They have a huge head and belly, The only useable part is the two shoulder fillets ( if fish had shoulders ) Then remove those two fillets with a sharp knife and toss the rest in the garbage.

We used to plant the head and guts under the roses but you risk having the dogs digging it up and rolling in it. believe me you don't want that. 

Burbot is one of the nicest tasting fresh water fish, it makes superb fish for fish & chips. 

My favorite recipe is to dredge it in flour and some old bay seasonings next an egg wash then roll in panko and fry in oil when its just about done fry in a second pan in pure butter. MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm good.

Panko = Japanese bread crumbs...... Ironically Made by running dried French bread thru a food processor.


----------



## smokeymofo (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 gonna fry some up tonite, the above post is how my bro cleans them. Some how these(burbot) have made it to whyoming all the way from the great lakes( or so I've read). There is no limit on them and he says they just murdered them on some kind of glow in the dark jig, while fishing at night.


----------



## mnrookie (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm with Rstr Hunter, we call them eelpout here in Minnesota.  I've not had it before...but have heard from many to boil in 7up or Sprite, then just dip in butter and enjoy.


----------

